# Kabel Verlegung



## Antispy (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

leider passt meine Frage in keines dieser Foren, deswegen habe ich es nun mal in das Thema Hardware gepackt, weil das am nächsten liegt. Ansonsten schubst das ganze bitte kurz in eine andere Kategorie. Danke!

Ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe, weil ich mich in diesem Gebiet leider kaum auskenne. Wir haben in einem Gebäude selbst Kabel verlegt und mussten dazu auch durch manch eine Wand Löcher bohren. Dazu haben wir die Borhmaschinen genutzt, welche die Größe einer Steckdose haben. Nun liegen durch solche Löcher mehrere Kabel, aber leider nicht genug, um das Loch zu stopfen ^^. Deswegen suche ich nun eine gute Möglichkeit, wie man dieses Loch stopfen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Möglichkeit, wo man im Nachhinein noch Kabel hinzufügen oder entfernen kann, aber das ganze trotzdem recht Schalldicht ist. Hat hierzu vielleicht Jemand eine Idee?
Ich wäre Euch sehr sehr dankbar!! 

Viele liebe Grüße,
Antispy


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

"recht schalldicht" --> alte Socken (oder ähnliches) reinstopfen.
Styropor würde immer nur rumsauen, erst recht wenn man an dem Loch rumfummelt.
Bauschaum fällt ganz klar weg, würde sich nur mühsam wieder entfernen lassen.

Was die Optik angeht:
Gehe mal in den Baumarkt, es gibt für Unterputz Verteilerdosen auch universelle Deckel.
Diese haben auf der Innenseite 2-3 "Klemmarme".
Muss zwar etwas gefummelt werden, wegen den Socken, aber so hast Du eine recht ansehnliche Abdeckung.
Einen Teil des Deckels schneidest Du (vom Rand aus) aus, damit die Kabel durchpassen.
Wenn mal 1-2 Kabel wieder rausgenommen werden, sollte es auch noch reichen.
Nimmst Du aber z.B. gleich 10 Kabel raus, wäre wohl ein neuer Deckel angebracht.

Was anderes fällt mir spontan nicht ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Antispy (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Dr Dau,

das mit der Socke und den Deckeln aus dem Baumarkt ist eine super Idee 
Auf soetwas simples, aber effektives, wäre ich nicht gekommen ^^
Ich werde gleich die Tage mal in den Baumarkt fahren und mir das ansehen  
Ich werde mal schreiben, wie es gelaufen ist.

Vielen Dank!! 

Lieben Gruß,
Antispy


----------

